# Yorkshire Three Peaks



## cliche guevara (Apr 21, 2011)

I've agreed to do this in a couple of weeks, and looking at what it entails I'm actually pretty worried. That's a hell of a lot of climbing and walking. Has anyone done it? How fit do you need to be? I go to the gym and cycle so I assume I'll be alright, but I don't have a huge amount of stamina. I climbed Snowdon in three feet of snow and visibility of five foot a couple of years back, can't be as bad as that surely?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, done them. Brilliant, totally brilliant. You'll love it. 
Take plenty of energy snacks and foods. You'll need alot of water too (no fun when dehydrated). 
For some perspective, my parents (in the mid-60s) still have the stamina for stuff like this, although it's good to achieve these ambitions before age 60 as there's a noticeable change in body-stamina-strength after that age


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it a 'three peaks challenge' then it is the stamina as much as general fitness because you are supposed to complete all three peaks in 12 hours

I am assuming it is not the three peaks race on 30th April 'cos if it is you are fucked!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

Fell running is really out for me. I don't think my achilles/heel could take the pounding.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Fell running is really out for me. I don't think my achilles/heel could take the pounding.


 
When I was a little kid and coming from the Yorkshire Dales, before I realised I was destined to be a fat, unfit bastard, I used to want to do fell running. Went to see the Crag race at Kilnsey every year and I dreamed of taking part. Ah well


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

No-one is destined to be a fat, unfit bastard, Quoggy 

Here's the route - it's only 24.5 miles. Just keeping putting one foot in front of the other until you reach the finish, lol. 
http://www.thethreepeakschallenge.co.uk/yorkshire-three-peaks-challenge/route.aspx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> *No-one is destined to be a fat, unfit bastard, Quoggy*
> 
> Here's the route - it's only 24.5 miles. Just keeping putting one foot in front of the other until you reach the finish, lol.
> http://www.thethreepeakschallenge.co.uk/yorkshire-three-peaks-challenge/route.aspx


 
I know, it is all my own doing 

Are you doing it with a group of others, cliche, and are they experienced walkers?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to do it again now ... it's been 20 years since I did the Yorkshire Three Peaks ...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to it, although kind of apprehensive as well.

Going with a group of around twenty, one experienced climber/scoutmaster person. I'll stock up on Kendal Mint Cakes and lucozade energy tablets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

i have a friend who is doing this. he did last week's marathon and another one the week before, despite suffering from tendonitis. the berk!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to it, although kind of apprehensive as well.
> 
> Going with a group of around twenty, one experienced climber/scoutmaster person. I'll stock up on Kendal Mint Cakes and lucozade energy tablets.


 
That sounds cool  - just take it steady I suppose and try and avoid any scree as then you tend to take one step forward and slide two steps back!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

I grew up in the middle of of the three peaks. So have done them a lot. 

Individually they are ok, even for kids. As a set of three, they are easily do-able, but it can take it out of you a bit.

I did them last year with some mates. It was a birthday thing, and so we had champagne and sandwiches at the top of each hill, hip flasks all the way round and a pint at the Hill Inn pub. I did it in jeans, trainers and a tshirt, and carried a thin waterproof. The professional walkers looked really annoyed with me.

There are a couple of fairly steep bits, and one bit that is always really boggy. My friend thought he could jump the bog and ended waist deep in it.

11 - 12 hours is a sensible time scale for some one thats fit but hasn't done much walking. 

Make sure you have comfortable shoes that can take the journey, And stuff too keep dry/warm if the weather seems that way inclined. 

There is a lack of mobile reception for a lot of the walk. There is a patch where the reception returns and everyones phones start beeping.

And, amazingly, on a good day you can see the sea from the top of one of the peaks.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 29, 2011)

it's ok in good weather, but we've abandoned it a couple of times after 2 peaks when the weather's been shit just because it really takes it out of you (well that and another beer or 3 at the old hill inn followed by a drunken stumble down the road to horton seems preferable, although that road is also mighty long).

we always did it starting at horton and up pennygent first, but i'm not entirely convinced about that route now as it get's the easiest one done first and leaves a long boring trog back from the last one. none of which will mean anything right now, but you'll see what I mean as you're doing it.

if you don't stop for a pint in the old hill in then you're not proper urbanz btw


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll be taking a hip flask


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 31, 2011)

I'm giving this a bash next weekend! I'm fairly fit and like a good walk so I'm too worried about conking out half way through. Slightly more concerned about getting lost (there are only two of us doing it, and neither have been before) but have enough maps and apps to keep us on track - are there any signs at all? Is the route fairly obvious?

Does anyone have any tips for camping in Horton-in-Ribblesdale? As far as I can see there are two sites, one full of youngsters having BBQs and where the owner plays music into the night, and another one thats £3 a night but there are no showers. Neither sound ideal!


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2011)

We're staying in a B&B about fifteen miles away 

Good luck, and be sure to post on here to let us know how it goes! Two weeks tomorrow til I do it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 2, 2011)

Do take sensible precautions with clothing and footwear. They are mountains and weather can change very quickly. It's not a stroll in the park.  But yes it's a great walk and you will be tired! Climbing on Pen-y-ghent and boggy on the way down even in dry weather. Lovely views so take a good camera along with energy food and lots of water?  Very important if it's warm.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 2, 2011)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm giving this a bash next weekend! I'm fairly fit and like a good walk so I'm too worried about conking out half way through. Slightly more concerned about getting lost (there are only two of us doing it, and neither have been before) but have enough maps and apps to keep us on track - are there any signs at all? Is the route fairly o bvious?
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for camping in Horton-in-Ribblesdale? As far as I can see there are two sites, one full of youngsters having BBQs and where the owner plays music into the night, and another one thats £3 a night but there are no showers. Neither sound ideal!


 
You need to map read.  Not always obvious where to go if it's quiet and no one about. Give yourself time to get off a mountain and don't get stuck up one in the dark!


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2011)

Start early. 

If its good weather there will be plenty of others doing it. But make sure you have a map am know how to use it! Apps are all well and good, but there is no reception for a lot of it, and even fewer power points.

Have something like a mars bar and plenty of water.


----------

